# make skin lighter in picture



## lilmzrocawear (Nov 21, 2007)

can anyone tell me step by step how to make my skin appear lighter using photoshop i have dark skin and i want to make my skin appear lighter maybe same as lauren londons skin color

i dont want to hear be happy with the skin im in cuz i am happy i just want to know how to do it for experimentation so can anyone tell me
can sum 1 explain in full detail step by step


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 21, 2007)

be happy with what you have, changing your appearance in a photograph isn't going to change you now is it, enhance photos by all means, take out all your spots, warts and blemishes but keep you you. H


----------



## Stranger (Nov 21, 2007)

select your skin (pen tool, masking, selective color, etc. etc.) and you can go radical and use hue adjustments (if you want to join blue man group) but if you just want to lighten i would play with curves, fine tne with levels


----------



## Snyder (Nov 22, 2007)

Only micheal jackson can change color. lol.


----------



## Robp412 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to seem like the bad guy but you've posted 3 threads containing the same exact thing within the last day. If you havent learned anything in the first 2 then i don't think you will. 3rd time isnt always the charm. Anyways good luck.


----------

